

Geo Twitter (#ll) - Potentially new way of GeoTweeting - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2009/05/geo-twitter-ll.html

======
wmblaettler
I am not a GIS expert, but have a passing interest in it among other things.
As well as in geocoded tweets.

One thing that jumped out at me was the unnecessary precision with which you
post your #ll examples. Twitter, as you know is limited to 140 chars, so space
is precious. In your examples you go to 15 decimal places. This seemed
extreme. Apparently anything over 6 decimal places is.

.000001 degree of latitude = 0.3 feet or 0.11 meters or 4.32 inches or 11
centimeters. source:
<http://www.abika.com/Reports/latitude_longitude_lookup.htm>

One's location within 4.32 inches seems pretty accurate for most things,
especially if this is extended to GPS devices, which are usually only accurate
within a few meters at best.

~~~
vladocar
@wmblatter: The point of this application is to be precise, if in future has
more community support I will try to optimize this problem and to balance the
precision.

